
How molecules became machines [pdf] - chukye
https://www.nobelprize.org/nobel_prizes/chemistry/laureates/2016/popular-chemistryprize2016.pdf
======
aq3cn
Chemistry is cool again. I like the diagram of those molecular machines. Here
is the announcement lecture by authorities.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DfB4NHDI83Q](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DfB4NHDI83Q)

